# Problemas PCB Wizard tamaño



## capacitor12uF (Ago 4, 2012)

hola todos buenas soy sordo disculpan si no me entiendes algo escribre mal? necesito ayudar algo tengo problemas ancho y altura se imprimir con PDFCreator error tamaño  para llevar pdf cybercafe impresora laser con revista conecto DB9 se me poco corta pin pata tronillo y tambien error DIP 8 tamaño 

mi proyecto 24cxx EEPROM


tiene error PCB Wizard tamaño no real 


hoja revista


----------



## Edo0707 (Ago 4, 2012)

Vamos a ver sí te entiendo...! Lo que quieres decir es que al imprimir el circuito no te quedan las dimensiones que esperabas? Sí es eso a mi me pasaba lo mismo, y lo que hice fue que cuando lo pasas a pdf, a segurate que quedé la hoja del pdf en horizontal y no vertical xq a mi me redujo el ancho y alto del circuito...


----------



## capacitor12uF (Ago 4, 2012)

Edo0707 dijo:


> Vamos a ver sí te entiendo...! Lo que quieres decir es que al imprimir el circuito no te quedan las dimensiones que esperabas? Sí es eso a mi me pasaba lo mismo, y lo que hice fue que cuando lo pasas a pdf, a segurate que quedé la hoja del pdf en horizontal y no vertical xq a mi me redujo el ancho y alto del circuito...



uu tu mismo que raro no se puede configurar PDFCreator


----------



## thenot (Ago 4, 2012)

el problema no creo sea pdfcreator ni pcbwizard, el problema pienso debe ser el de cuando imprimes debes fijarte la opcion escala de pagina, no me acuerdo cual es "valor" que hay que poner (hace rato que no uso win), pero en esa opcion debes ponerle algo asi como que no escale. Yo usaba siempre esos 2 programas y nunca tuve problemas, claro fijándome en ese detalle.

Saludos!


----------



## MrAlphonse (Ago 4, 2012)

El PDF esta bien, PCBWizard esta bien, a la hora de imprimir tienes que checar la escala de impresion del PDF, eso es lo unico. Si no mal recuerdo, tienes que darle donde dice "tamaño real" a la hora de imprimir el PDF. Saludos.


----------



## capacitor12uF (Ago 5, 2012)

thenot dijo:


> el problema no creo sea pdfcreator ni pcbwizard, el problema pienso debe ser el de cuando imprimes debes fijarte la opcion escala de pagina, no me acuerdo cual es "valor" que hay que poner (hace rato que no uso win), pero en esa opcion debes ponerle algo asi como que no escale. Yo usaba siempre esos 2 programas y nunca tuve problemas, claro fijándome en ese detalle.
> 
> Saludos!



yo pieso que abrir el PcbWizard para imprimir, pero he intentado crear un PDF listo para lanzar por la impresora, pero no sale a tamaño real si hay problema PDF 

pero yo no tengo impresora


----------



## thenot (Ago 5, 2012)

el problema es cuando imprimes el pdf (no cuando lo creas), pdfcreator pasa a pdf sin modificar nada en los tamaños, cuando imprimes ese pdf debes ver las opciones que te decimos (a quien imprima), ya que ahi esta el problema.


----------



## pip (Ago 7, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/690618/

hacelo asi es como puse en ese thear sale igual queven pdf en difinitiva ws una impresion


----------



## Edo0707 (Ago 8, 2012)

Talvez con estas imagenes te ayude.... 
asi es como yo le hago....


----------

